# batchfile für ftp verbindung



## Paper (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo ihr 

kann mir jemand helfen? Ich brauche ein Batchfile das eine Verbindung mit einem FTPServer herstellt.

ich habs mir i.wie so vorgestellt..läuft nur nicht

ftp
open <ftpserverip>
user <ftpuser>
<passwort>

ist das gaaanz falsch?


----------



## H4ckHunt3r (21. Januar 2012)

auf der folgenden seite finde ich ist das ganz gute Erklärt:
http://www.axel-hahn.de/axel/page_compi/bat_ftp.htm


```
ftp
open serveraddresse
username
passwort
```

zum verbindung herstellen wenn ich es ned falsch verstanden habe ;D


----------



## buliwyf (10. Februar 2012)

hier mal ein beispiel.


```
open ip oder adresse
loginname
pwd
ASCII
PUT C:\test.txt
quit
```

oder eben statt put dann get, jeh nachdem...


----------

